# Show me your rats



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As the title says I would love to see piccys of your ratty family and to know a bit about them.

I have only had Remy and Fidget for 2 weeks now and they are a delight to own, they have already bonded with me and I have ratty kisses several times a day, 
Fidget is a black berkshire and like his name suggests he fidgets and is on the go constantly he took longer to trust me but he does now.
Remy (the powder blue) is the boss and fidget does as Remy tells him but he is generally so laid back and will sit for hours just being cuddlled or watching tv.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

will post pics asap of my babies  Wendy seems to be the more confident rat and zoe is a little shy but still both cute, dont know much about them as i just got them like 30mins ago lol but i will get some pics up soon.
TDM i love ur babies !!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I have 4 boys. 3 are champagne hooded. The eldest of these is the father of the 2 younger boys. Louie is the dad, then his sons are called Axel and Ozzy. Then there is Koli the black squishy cuddly dumbo.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> As the title says I would love to see piccys of your ratty family and to know a bit about them.
> 
> I have only had Remy and Fidget for 2 weeks now and they are a delight to own, they have already bonded with me and I have ratty kisses several times a day,
> Fidget is a black berkshire and like his name suggests he fidgets and is on the go constantly he took longer to trust me but he does now.
> Remy (the powder blue) is the boss and fidget does as Remy tells him but he is generally so laid back and will sit for hours just being cuddlled or watching tv.


Aww they are sooo sweet.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Is it true that rats wee all the time? Do they wee on you when you have them out?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

They wee to scent mark things. I find it more so with my dominant male. He is marking his territory. He even pees on me lol. 
Its not a dirty thing its just their way. I notice as he walks around he will dribble on everything.

I will add though that they don't poo out of the cage. They are litter trained and only poo in their tray.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

gr33neyes i love Koli and those babies !!!  so sweet - for got to mention mine are both hooded females, zoe is aguti hooded and wendy is black hooded


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They haven't peed on me yet but they are still babies, maybe I have that to look forward to. The mice poo on me all the time though.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

gr33neyes said:


> I have 4 boys. 3 are champagne hooded. The eldest of these is the father of the 2 younger boys. Louie is the dad, then his sons are called Axel and Ozzy. Then there is Koli the black squishy cuddly dumbo.


Your rats are adorable, I wish I could take lovely photos like that.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I got my 3 buck rats from a breeder back in July. They are now nearly 20 weeks old. David is Siamese Berkshire, Jack is a Siamese Berkshire Dumbo, and Mickey is a Himalayan Dumbo. They are fab and so sweet. They are independent and act more like girls (prefer exploring than sitting around) but I'm hoping they'll settle down with age and become more cuddly.

David: 









Jack:









Mickey:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry they arent very good pics but here u go...
Zoe








Wendy







Zoe







Wendy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are adorable. What cage is that it looks a nice size for your two babies?.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

here are my boys

remy and emile 17 months old

























trent,eddy and smokey 4 moths old

































horis and boris 1 year old


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

i havent any pictures of my rats on this computer yet, all the pics are on old computer, only pictures i have of some of my rats,past and present, are in my profile


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> As the title says I would love to see piccys of your ratty family and to know a bit about them.
> 
> I have only had Remy and Fidget for 2 weeks now and they are a delight to own, they have already bonded with me and I have ratty kisses several times a day,
> Fidget is a black berkshire and like his name suggests he fidgets and is on the go constantly he took longer to trust me but he does now.
> Remy (the powder blue) is the boss and fidget does as Remy tells him but he is generally so laid back and will sit for hours just being cuddlled or watching tv.


they are gorgeous


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Your rats are adorable, I wish I could take lovely photos like that.


Takes a bit of time and patience. Once they get used to you they learn to relax more and lay about rather then running off at every chance. Thankyou for you comments, they are lovely laid back boys.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> They are adorable. What cage is that it looks a nice size for your two babies?.


umm i think its a freddy 2 .... yea nice size cage for them  we just had them out in my sons bedroom! wow wendy is fast! zoe is alittle shy and didnt come out much  we are going to get them out again in abit after dinner  been and spent £15 on them in [email protected] and £15 in asda on food and treats for them and the gp's


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Err and here is their brother Edd. Ooooh where did he come from?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Err and here is their brother Edd. Ooooh where did he come from?


*gasp* you are naughty TDM but let you off cos hes CUTE !!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> *gasp* you are naughty TDM but let you off cos hes CUTE !!!!


My oh said "he's not staying" so I said "ok I'll try to find him a home with Red" then an hour later he said "well if he's staying then he's gonna be called Edd" tough man my oh lol.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> My oh said "he's not staying" so I said "ok I'll try to find him a home with Red" then an hour later he said "well if he's staying then he's gonna be called Edd" tough man my oh lol.


my oh hates the ratties  but the rest of us love em  i think edd is awesome


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> my oh hates the ratties  but the rest of us love em  i think edd is awesome


Thankies hun, I love him already


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

My hubby isn't really a 'pet' man but he's taken to the rats. Feeds them treats and I have even overheard him talking to them lol. Even his workmates and boss ask about them.
I've had some funny looks though when answering the door with a rat or 2 on my shoulder


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Here are the ratties i have. They are not mine i am looking after them for a friend who is at Uni. He will be taking them to the UK next year. 

First up is Sweetness:

She is very very sweet! Hence her name! She is the smallest of all the rats, but adorable. Loves cuddles and is trained to do a few tricks. She loves to lick skin!

Next is Beauty:

She is very funny, her and sweetness together are pure comedy! She does love cuddles but not as long as sweetness!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Few of mine....
































































scarface lol...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Here are the ratties i have. They are not mine i am looking after them for a friend who is at Uni. He will be taking them to the UK next year.
> 
> First up is Sweetness:
> 
> ...


Gorgeous ratties, what tricks can she do?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Next up is


Belle:

She is a little shyer than the rest, but does come into her own when she out and about running around! She is right little theif and hoarder! She will be cuddled but not for too long, she likes to do things on her terms!


Next is Oscar:

He is a male that lives with the 3 girlies! He has been neutered. He is a little shy at fist but generally a lovely lovely boy. Very laid back and not as active as the girls. He only has one eye as he has an accident before he came to me!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

And finally Ronnie:

He is a big male rat that is a loner! Lol! He will not have another rat living with him, thats why Oscar was neutered! He is an old boy and doesn't do a lot. But is very friendly and loves cuddles. He doesn't do much when he comes for a run either lol! He does have an issue with snatching food but does not bite now. Lovely boy.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

My brood 

Baldy (RIP)










































Sploink (RIP)

































































Skeeks (RIP)

















































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

My beautiful Boyrat

































































































Funkrat

























Bluerat (RIP)

































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Bumrat

















































































Toad

































































Group shot of the baby boys 









Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

*cough cough* Erm my baby Bumrat, not yours.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll get some new photos of Badger and Muffin and the black girls when I next get a chance 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Here are my lot
First picture is of Apollo at the back, Boomer in the middle and Starbuck on the right. Then there's Hera, Boomer and Athena.

Hera is terribly nosey and energetic. There's a fight going on between her and Boomer for dominance. Athena is much more shy and quiet.

Apollo was the dominant one and would stomp about and make herself known. Starbuck was the Auntie of the group, she adopted Boomer when I introduced her and mothered her. Boomer is trying for dominance now as she's the oldest rat in the group but she does cuddle up to Athena to comfort her. 

Starbuck and Apollo passed this year unfortunately.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww, Red bumrat has grown so much since I've last seen his picture, all the pictures are beautiful! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

love the ratty pics, especially the blues, these are a few pics of my girls, not very good as my camera is old & rubbish

this one is Cleopatra, mismarked black hoodie with a bad attitude, she's the only rat I've owned who hates kids








this one is Shadow, a fat mink hoodie, she recently had a tumour removed from her armpit & is now completely healed








this is capped Bullseye, she is the snuggle rat of the group, the runt of the litter & she had a tumour removed in May








this is my daughter's black Berkshire Isabella, she is the youngest at 9 months old & she is the only sleeve rat we've got, the others prefer a nice shoulder


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love this post, all the cute rattys you could want. Simplysardonic what is Shadow eating in that picture?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

It's Beaphar malt paste for ferrets, but rats go maaaad for it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> It's Beaphar malt paste for ferrets, but rats go maaaad for it


Oooh is that from the pet shop? I have some malt cat treats, do you think they would like those?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I got mine from [email protected], it's about £3.90 but a tube lasts ages as they should only have a little blob as a treat. It's great for building up rats recovering from surgery or illness. Not sure about the cat treats, the odd one or 2 should be ok though


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

I already posted in another thread but i'll post here too!

First 2 pictures are Mortimer and Reeves finding out what a guitar is, the 3rd picture is Solidus (left) and Ocelot (right) attempting a mirror image :lol: and the 4th pic is Missy (rip my lovely) having a power nap on her homemade hammock :smilewinkgrin:


----------

